# 2014 Nationals



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I _really_ want to go to Nationals next year and have already started working on DH. I showed him some of the pictures you guys posted from this year and he said it looks like it's only ladies. Do any of your hubbys go? This would be our only vacation so I really would like him to come as well.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

There are some hubbies there. But, I would say it is pretty much a gals kind of thing. But if you want to go and sight see etc. bring him. The more the merrier!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I went alone this year. Truthfully, I wouldn't want to have to spend time with my DH...I want to spend all my time with "the girls". Although, if it will be your only vacation and you like the idea of visiting Kentucky, you might take some extra time to spend together. The event is only three days.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

From what I've seen, most of the women that bring their DHs spend a lot less time at the show and the SM events and more time with their husbands doing other things.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going and bringing Den!!! !! He will be content to lie on a bed and watch TV in the room! That's his idea of a vacation, (and eating!) LOL!Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm going and bringing Den!!! !! He will be content to lie on a bed and watch TV in the room! That's his idea of a vacation, (and eating!) LOL!Looking forward to meeting everyone


Tommy will be happy to hear that there is at least another man there. We can put them to work and have them do the clean up after the pizza party.:HistericalSmiley:

Seriously though. I have my hubby to thank for introducing me to the wonderful maltese breed. He had a maltese (named Spike) when we first met.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm going and bringing Den!!! !! He will be content to lie on a bed and watch TV in the room! That's his idea of a vacation, (and eating!) LOL!Looking forward to meeting everyone


Deb - you're coming this year? :chili::chili: Gee now I really hope that I'll go. I

I feel like if your husband has interests in seeing things in Louisville and won't feel bad if you're spending part of the time with the girls and maybe could go to the show part which might interest him more than all of us squealing and hugging on each other :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: it would be fine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Deb - you're coming this year? :chili::chili: Gee now I really hope that I'll go. I
> 
> I feel like if your husband has interests in seeing things in Louisville and won't feel bad if you're spending part of the time with the girls and maybe could go to the show part which might interest him more than* all of us squealing and hugging on each other :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: it would be fine.*



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Alan doesn't watch TV or stay still for more than 3 minutes. I am not bring him. EVERYBODY loves Alan, nobody would pay attention to me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Alan doesn't watch TV or stay still for more than 3 minutes. I am not bring him. EVERYBODY loves Alan, nobody would pay attention to me.


I don't believe that Sylvia! I bet you're the life of the party! Den is quite likable too! My old Bridge Club loved when I hosted it, and Den would bring the kids home and visit with the ladies for awhile! He's a TALKER, and Funny! (he's a complainer though!) No one ask him how he feels, He'll tell you!LOL!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't believe that Sylvia! I bet you're the life of the party! Den is quite likable too! My old Bridge Club loved when I hosted it, and Den would bring the kids home and visit with the ladies for awhile! He's a TALKER, and Funny! ([SIZE="1"*]he's a complainer though!) No one ask him how he feels,* He'll tell you![/SIZE]LOL!


My lips are sealed. B) I should bring Jim. Then he and Den could hang out. Jim's pretty easy going and having 3 sisters, he's pretty comfortable around women.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hubby likes dog shows for about 15 minutes, and then he wants to do something else. I keep telling him I'm doing him a favor by leaving him home.lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't even ask my hubby if he wants to go, LOL. A maltese nationals would be pure torture for him, unless it was in Vegas or similar and he could just go do something else.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I don't even ask my hubby if he wants to go, LOL. A maltese nationals would be pure torture for him, unless it was in Vegas or similar and he could just go do something else.


 Same for mine....maybe if there were blackjack or poker tables along side the grooming area???


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

I am going, and bringing my husband Roy! Well I have no choice! Wherever Thor goes so does Roy! They are inseparable! 
Andddd if Thor is ready we may be doing obedience.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My hubby may take a trip to Bowling Green to the Corvette Museum. It's less than 2. Hours away. Yay! I'm sure not going!(unless he buys me one!)


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I would like to go it just depends on my work. Deb are you bringing the "Devil"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

dntdelay said:


> I would like to go it just depends on my work. Deb are you bringing the "Devil"


Of course!!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Brought John and he loved it! Hmm.... Anyway we did not have ton of time with you gals due to family joining us (they loved the show) and AMAR auction. But he was so impressed with the SM group. He thought it was very cool that we met online and could all meet up as carbon based! We will be joining in the fun again next year, plus he can dog sit ( they are both coming) and I can hang with you gals. This time just us and the dogs....though visiting with family was nice....it will be better to focus on Nationals with no obligations.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

The one time I went my DH came with me and golfed every day.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am definitely NOT bringing Stan:w00t:. 

First of all, he has to take care of the other pups at home.

....and he'd most likely spoil my time by criticizing everything I say or do. 

....and he has a bad back and would be complaining the whole time, and want me to go off somewhere with him. 

OMG, he would probably want to come with me knowing it's in Kentucky...I think I'll tell him it's somewhere else....:innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I am definitely NOT bringing Stan:w00t:.
> 
> First of all, he has to take care of the other pups at home.
> 
> ...


 
What? NO STAN????? :w00t::w00t::w00t: ...ps I might be coming Pat, I'll see how it works out with flights etc.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> What? NO STAN????? :w00t::w00t::w00t: ...ps I might be coming Pat, I'll see how it works out with flights etc.



Now I absolutely definitely will not tell him you are coming.....!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Now I absolutely definitely will not tell him you are coming.....!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


 
But Stan and I are BFF's :biggrin:......but I won't say a word:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone please post a link w/dates, hotel, etc?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/80-...ationals-2014-a.html?highlight=2014+nationals
I think this is it!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm still hoping to make it and I'd be bringing the Belle and DH. My Mom might actually make it there too  . We live in VA, so KY isn't too far of a drive. DH is kind of on the shy side but he's a sweetheart. Not sure how he'd feel about being surround by so many women, so we'd probably turn it in to a mini vacation getaway  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pat are you planning to try for another puppy party next year?


----------

